# Disque dur sur iBook G4



## ventraiche (30 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iBook G4 (1,2 GHz, DD 30Go, 768 Mo de mémoire) et je souhaiterai me faire changer le disque disque dur pour avoir une plus grande capacité. Je me suis fait faire un devis chez un pro et il m'a dit que je ne pouvais pas en mettre un de plus de 160 Go, dû à la carte mère, l'ordi ne le reconnaîtrait  pas, cependant sur internet, j'ai trouvé des disques durs à vendre de 250 voire 500 Go, soit disant compatibles....

Est-ce vrai que je ne peux pas dépasser les 160 Go ????


Merci de vos réponses et bonne journée.

Ventraiche


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Avril 2011)

bonjour,
Pas de soucis pour installer un disque dur ide 2,5 de plus de 160g sur cet ibook
Neuf sur macway il y a  des disques compatibles http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html


----------



## drs (30 Avril 2011)

et pourquoi le faire changer? Fait le toi-même!

Avec CECI par exemple.


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

Whhaaa ! C'est chaud quand même ! C'est long, et j'ai lu que la coque en plastique du dessous était très fragile.


----------



## drs (30 Avril 2011)

ah oui c'est chaud (enfin il parait, j'ai jamais eu le courage de le faire sur le mien).

Mais si tu le sens pas, tu as raison de le faire faire


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

J'ai entièrement demonté/remonté un iBook G3. Pas de casse.


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

Idem pour moi, jamais eu le courage ni la patience de le faire. Pour l'instant, mon 30GO me suffit sachant que je ne l'utilise pas pour tous les jours...


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Avril 2011)

drs a dit:


> et pourquoi le faire changer? Fait le toi-même!
> 
> Avec CECI par exemple.



C est vrai cela paraitre vraiment pas évident , mais en une journée , tranquille  c est franchement faisable 
Et a deux c est plus sympas, je suis sur Massy je peux te proposer mon aide si tu le souhaite


----------



## Onmac (30 Avril 2011)

Pour moi, ça serai volontiers mais bon 2h de route à partir de Lille, pas trop ça...


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Avril 2011)

pas grave , mais mieux vaut le faire soi même que de payer un max chez ce revendeur pas trop au courant sur les caractéristique de cet ibook


----------



## didgar (30 Avril 2011)

Salut !



Onmac a dit:


> Whhaaa ! C'est chaud quand même ! C'est long, et j'ai lu que la coque en plastique du dessous était très fragile.



Pour l'avoir fait plusieurs fois ( je vends de tps en tps des iBook G3 ou G4 ), l'opération la plus délicate ne concerne pas le bottom case ... je dirais plutôt la déconnexion des 3 connecteurs du topcase branchés sur la CM. Celui de la mise en marche, celui de l'audio et celui du trackpad ( c'est le plus simple ! ) ... beaucoup ont arraché le(s) connecteur(s) mâle(s) soudé(s) sur la CM et là quand ça t'arrive ... t'es mal 

A+

Didier


----------



## ventraiche (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes vos réponses et votre proposition d'aide, mais en fouinant, j'ai bien vu que l'on peut essayer de se le faire, mais pour ma part, la question n'est pas là, je ne me le sens pas du tout (trop compliqué, pas équipé, pas doué quoi !! ).

*Ma question, c'était plutôt sur la capacité peut-elle ou pas dépasser les 160Go ??*

Quel sont les critères à respecter ?? 
Sur MacWay par exemple, il faut choisir l'interface  (???) , la taille, les tr/min, la mémoire....


Je n'y connais vraiment pas grand chose...  est-ce que celui ci est adapté  http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/2600241/art/western-digital/disque-dur-scorpio-blue-w.html#pix-review


Merci à tous et bon dimanche.


----------



## Onmac (1 Mai 2011)

Ton disque doit être un 2,5" IDE, 5400tr/min cache 8mo.
Par contre au niveau de +/- 160go, je ne sais pas trop. 
Je pense qu'on peut dépasser les 160go si on installe Léopard.
Avec un système inférieur, je crois que ce n'est pas possible à moins de faire un flash.

A Verifier ! 

EDIT:TOn disque ne va pas, c'est un SATA et il faut de *l'IDE*


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Mai 2011)

ventraiche a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour toutes vos réponses et votre proposition d'aide, mais en fouinant, j'ai bien vu que l'on peut essayer de se le faire, mais pour ma part, la question n'est pas là, je ne me le sens pas du tout (trop compliqué, pas équipé, pas doué quoi !! ).
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Je t ai deja donner la reponse , oui tu peux installer un disque dur de plus de 160go en ide
interface ide , taille a toi de voir , trs de préférence 7200 trs,la mémoire 8 ou plus 
ET non le disque dur de pixmania est un sata donc impossible a installer sur cette  machine


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même iBook et je me demandais si je n'allais pas changer le disque dur. Bon ok pour la capacité, on peut monter au-dessus de 160Go, par contre je ne trouve pas de disque allant à plus de 5400tr/min, alors est-ce qu'au niveau d'un utilisateur lamda il va remarquer la différence de vitesse ? (entre le dd d'origine et un 5400)


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Juin 2011)

C est vrai je vois que c est des 5400 trs chez macway, je me mélange "les pinceaux" avec les sata que j ai changer
Un lamba ne verra pas trop la différence entre le dd ( 4800trs ?) d origine et le 5400trs
N oublions pas c est pour un g4  a 1,2ghz  assez peu rapide( mais pour moi reste d actualité pour de l informatique de base) en rapport au mac actuel


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (17 Juin 2011)

Ok merci, vaut mieux mettre les sous dans un disque dur externe, tant que celui de l'iBook va bien... Et pour la mémoire c'est pareil ? J'ai une barrette de 512, si je mets une 1024 la différence est transcendante ou je risque de ne pas la voir ?


----------



## christophe2312boulot (17 Juin 2011)

transcendante un "grand mot", tout dépend de l utilisation de la machine 
512 mo sous tiger , pour une utilisation simple, mail ,surf, music
un peu court si utilisation d application lourde


----------



## Onmac (17 Juin 2011)

Mon iBook tourne bien sous Léopard avec 512mo pour une utilisation de base 
juste la batterie HS :rateau:


----------



## Invité (18 Juin 2011)

Perso, j'ai mis un DD 60Go@5400t/m et une barrette de 1Go dans mon iBook@1,2GHz.
Ca tourne plutôt pas mal sous Léo, alors qu'avec la barrette de 512Mo ça swappait à mort !


----------



## Onmac (18 Juin 2011)

Le DD de 60GO, c'est celui de base non?
J'ai un iBook 1,2Ghz 12" 60GO 512Mo (1x256mo intégré+1x256mo barrette) sous OS 10.5.8.
Je voudrai juste changer le DD60GO-->160GO ou plus.


----------



## Invité (18 Juin 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Le DD de 60GO, c'est celui de base non?
> J'ai un iBook 1,2Ghz 12" 60GO 512Mo (1x256mo intégré+1x256mo barrette) sous OS 10.5.8.
> Je voudrai juste changer le DD60GO-->160GO ou plus.



C'était un 40 et j'avais ce 60 dans un autre iBook.
J'ai échangé les disques


----------



## ALBERTCACTUS (19 Juin 2011)

Ma fille me dit qu'a part quelques lenteurs acceptables, l'appareil tourne bien dans l'ensemble sous OS 10.5.8. En plus que faire de l'ancienne barrette de mémoire... espérer la vendre sur ebay ? Est-ce qu'il existe une filière de recyclage pour les ram ?


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2011)

Vends la à *Onmac*, il n'a qu'une 256


----------



## Onmac (19 Juin 2011)

ALBERTCACTUS a dit:


> Ma fille me dit qu'a part quelques lenteurs acceptables, l'appareil tourne bien dans l'ensemble sous OS 10.5.8. En plus que faire de l'ancienne barrette de mémoire... espérer la vendre sur ebay ? Est-ce qu'il existe une filière de recyclage pour les ram ?



Si c'est un 1GO, je veux bien !  



Invité a dit:


> Vends la à *Onmac*, il n'a qu'une 256



Je me suis planté, j'ai 1(256+512) Léopard requiere 768mo min pour l'install...


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Si c'est un 1GO, je veux bien !  &#8230;



Nan, c'est une 512&#8230; Pas de bol. Il recherche aussi un 1Go.


----------



## Onmac (19 Juin 2011)

Ok, pas grave.
Pour iBook , je cherche aussi un batterie parce que ça me saoul de laisser mon iBook brancher H24


----------

